# Controlling Winter Static



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was just brushing Wolfie, and I was getting little shocks from his coat. The brush was snapping with static. Are there any tricks or products out there to cut down on the static?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm interested too, but don't have any info to offer. Waiting for other replies...

(Funny story though- The other day I woke up a bit early and it was still very dark in my bedroom. Pimg jumped up on the bed and I was petting her. As I ran my hand along her side from back to front [against the nap of the hair] I could literally see hundreds of sparks from the static! It looked pretty cool, not sure how it felt for her though.)


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a spray on conditioner that I got at the pet store, can't think of the brand right now, but it is an all natural product, and that works great. I use it on my friend's lab whenever she comes over, since she spends a lot of time on her back in the yard (apparently she likes being a bowling pin :crazy and the dirt and grass had some serious static cling to her coat. A few sprays of that and it all just falls off with a quick rub with a towel. Plus it smells nice and makes their coats nice and soft :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Humidifier


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Humidifier


Oh, we have one of those too...but with the humidifier, the humidity in our house is 36% right now...not good...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I borrowed some show ring mink oil spray from a friend when I was showing my dogs and noticed that it did help with static so I might get some and use it weekly. It went on sort of like aerosol hairspray and you brush it through.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good ideas. Another thing to put on my list for petsmart.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also since I started salmon oil all my dogs have healthier coats and skin that is not dry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Where do you get salmon oil? What form is it in? Drops or pills? Wolfie has dry winter skin. I feed him flaxseed, and his coat is shiny, but his skin is dry right now.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a Tractor Supply by you, you may want to try Cowboy Magic Super Bodyshine. Its a horse product, but I use it when I groom dogs of all varieties. It is AWESOME. It helps with static, repels dust/dirt. I can't live without it. And its alot cheaper than mink oil that in my opinion leaves the coat greasy and gummy.
Cowboy Magic


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Where do you get salmon oil? What form is it in? Drops or pills? Wolfie has dry winter skin. I feed him flaxseed, and his coat is shiny, but his skin is dry right now.



flaxseed has ALA omega 3, which most dogs can't convert to EPA/DHA.

I would order the fish oil from vitacost.com and make sure to give vitamin e (400 IU) with it.

NSI Fish Oil EPA 360 mg / DHA 240 mg -- 300 Softgels - Vitacost


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

How about just rubbing your dog down with a dryer sheet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because manly man Wolfie can not scare away intruders smelling like spring fresh Bounce!

That is a really good idea! How long does it last?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Because manly man Wolfie can not scare away intruders smelling like spring fresh Bounce!
> 
> That is a really good idea! How long does it last?


Shhh...dont tell anyone but he wears pet fresh spray that smells like baby powder cuz Mom likes the smell


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Umm, this may not be safe, but I rubbed Stryder down with a dryer sheet last week, no shock and no static clean


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

that was static cling not clean..


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Humidifier


X 2......Salmon oil won't get rid of static, it's dry air in the home. I would def go with the humidifier. And it's good for us humans as well.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know that I'd go with a dryer sheet - there's lots of nasty chemicals in that, and you would be leaving them in his fur, which he might lick...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

bunchoberrys said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply by you, you may want to try Cowboy Magic Super Bodyshine. Its a horse product, but I use it when I groom dogs of all varieties. It is AWESOME. It helps with static, repels dust/dirt. I can't live without it. And its alot cheaper than mink oil that in my opinion leaves the coat greasy and gummy.
> Cowboy Magic


^^^^ YES!!! 

But, if you can't get that I think a light spray on conditioner would help.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I love the Cowboy Magic products for myself. When I was younger and wore my hair longer, the detangler worked great. I buy my salmon oil from K9 Power Products. It already has the vit E added. I also get the Show Stopper for winter dryness. And have the humidifier going. It all helps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> X 2......Salmon oil won't get rid of static, it's dry air in the home. I would def go with the humidifier. And it's good for us humans as well.


I can feel my skin tighten up when out humidifier isn't on. Winter, especially with wood heat, really takes a toll on your skin.


----------

